
Holy *#$ What Is Wrong with the React Community? - wcdolphin
https://twitter.com/slightlylate/status/1251668620335214592
======
bitten
I found that the Twitter thread is filled with drama, probably because of the
OP's tone of voice and communication style.

If you want to follow a discussion, here is Dan's reply:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/12518552312410...](https://mobile.twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1251855231241027588)

------
sccxy
Useless rant.

If some restaurant serves terrible food:

"Holy *#$ What Is Wrong with the Carrot Community?"

------
Spastche
all of front end seems pretty terrible to me, but react and SPAs seems like
the worst of it all.

I think you struck a nerve, lol. but I totally agree with you.

~~~
shynrou
All of software seems pretty terrible to me, only that the front end is easily
observer as an outsider.

~~~
Spastche
not true

